# NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 Launch Date Announced



## malware (Feb 12, 2008)

According to VR-Zone the launch date for GeForce 9800 GX2 has been set to March 11th this year. The second NVIDIA dual card will see public for the first time during this year's CeBIT. Working samples and final specs are still to be released. NVIDIA has also asked its partners to put a label on their product boxes to address concerns about end users plugging in the 8-pin connector for motherboard into the 8-pin PCIe power connector on the 9800GX2 card.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2008)

So... Nvidia finally uses the 8-pin power.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2008)

Yay my psu can use it  like I will ever afford it


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

oooh  those are comin out soon!  exciting, I might hold off on the g92 GTS and go with one of these.  I hear that the 9800 gx2 is gonna be 2 g92 cores, is this right? 

Hopefully they can keep this around 500 or less(hopefully, but i doubt it)


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 12, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Hopefully they can keep this around 500 or less(hopefully, but i doubt it)




No. Its gonna be 600$ at the LEAST. I think there putting two 8800GTS's in it.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> No. Its gonna be 600$ at the LEAST. I think there putting two 8800GTS's in it.



you can buy 2 gts for 600, normally they make it atleast 50 cheaper than the SLI counterpart.


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 12, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> oooh  those are comin out soon!  exciting, I might hold off on the g92 GTS and go with one of these.  I hear that the 9800 gx2 is gonna be 2 g92 cores, is this right?
> 
> Hopefully they can keep this around 500 or less(hopefully, but i doubt it)



It may be around that price to compete with the x2, depending on how much they had to downclock the cores to reduce heat.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> It may be around that price to compete with the x2, depending on how much they had to downclock the cores to reduce heat.



there we go!  thats what I wanted to hear, let hope!!


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 12, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> there we go!  thats what I wanted to hear, let hope!!



Well, it could be MSRP $500-600 (depending on performance relative to x2), but if availability is anything like the other G92 launches, there's going to be gouging for the first few weeks (months), but we'll see.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> for the first few weeks (months)



more likely months, any i think Im gonna be ready to get it the day of release, hopefully i can get one of the first releases before they jack prices. If its 550 or less I dont think I would even hesitate.  Those would be some hella numbers and some killer gaming!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 12, 2008)

waay overpriced, popular with Nvidia and for that matter ATi, until here recently.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Expected Price --> $449

not to reliable I guess


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 12, 2008)

Everyone knows to wait for the real 9xxx series cards


----------



## robodude666 (Feb 12, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Expected Price --> $449
> 
> not to reliable I guess



Then again, they also said its expected in 2 days...


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> Everyone knows to wait for the real 9xxx series cards



thats just awesome, thanks for the brilliant advice!


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

robodude666 said:


> Then again, they also said its expected in 2 days...



yah thats why Im not trusting this review all to well.  I think it was written a while back


----------



## hat (Feb 12, 2008)

As if the nvidia naming scheme isn't fubar'd up enough...

Just call it the 8800GX2... since that's what it is...


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 12, 2008)

please go buy a console


----------



## Kreij (Feb 12, 2008)

I am hoping that the next gen Nvidia card just slightly nudges out ATI.
Why?
So that they (ATI) move to release their next iteration to compete.

If Nvidia's product makes ATI's x2 look stupid, ATI's stock will do a dumpster dive.
I don't own ATI stock, but when their pocketbook is wasted, they have a more difficult time of responding with a competing product.

That is bad for all of us consumers.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> please go buy a console



are you kidding?  what good is a console?  I like to play games that look good!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 12, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> oooh  those are comin out soon!  exciting, I might hold off on the g92 GTS and go with one of these.  I hear that the 9800 gx2 is gonna be 2 g92 cores, is this right?
> 
> Hopefully they can keep this around 500 or less(hopefully, but i doubt it)



Yup.....two G92 8800GTS cores to be precise.........256 SP's....1GB memory  The only tangible speculation on the pricing is from Tom's Hardware and they estimat $449 - $500 depending on how much retailers will hike the early prices, much like the 8800GT, they do expect the card to fall below $500 by April though and it is estimated (again speculation) the the card will be betweeen 30 and 50% faster than a 8800Ultra.

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQzOSwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## Lu(ky (Feb 13, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Yup.....two G92 8800GTS cores to be precise.........256 SP's....1GB memory  The only tangible speculation on the pricing is from Tom's Hardware and they estimat $449 - $500 depending on how much retailers will hike the early prices, much like the 8800GT, they do expect the card to fall below $500 by April though and it is estimated (again speculation) the the card will be betweeen 30 and 50% faster than a 8800Ultra.
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQzOSwxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==



I think they will have to make sure this new card performs better then the 3870 X2 to be priced over $500.00. Remember the 3870 X2 is only $450.00. So unless this card is faster it will not sell for a higher price.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> are you kidding?  what good is a console?  I like to play games that look good!



you wont get any better graphics than console graphics.
and ofcourse there wont be a lot of exclusives games for PC.many of the will be boring fps games. not so many entertainment and creative games like little big planet, ratchet and clank etc...

plus bad porting will cause bad fps...
lies...http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6115/comparisonshotxt0.jpg

ok I'm kidding 
go spend your money to graphic cards.
I gave 500$ to x1800xt when it came out. now I'm full of regret why I didint spend that money to buy a x360...


----------



## crow1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Considering an 8800GT owns the ass of a 3870, its a safe bet that the 9800GTX2 will trounce the 3870X2.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> you wont get any better graphics than console graphics.



sorry man but thats not true


Nitrogliserin said:


> and ofcourse there wont be a lot of exclusives games for PC.many of the will be boring fps games. not so many entertainment and creative games like little big planet, ratchet and clank etc...
> 
> plus bad porting will cause bad fps...
> lies...http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6115/comparisonshotxt0.jpg
> ...


and you do have a point, the money the it costs isnt always worth it.  I do it more for my love of computers, and the need for the best out there, its a hobby for me, and the customers are impressed by a big bad PC.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

crow1001 said:


> Considering an 8800GT owns the ass of a 3870, its a safe bet that the 9800GTX2 will trounce the 3870X2.



except that crossfire scales much much better than SLI, it really depends on how they link these cards.  And the 8800GT isnt that much faster than the 3870, especially after OCing the 3870s can hold their own (14,113, my 3dmark06 score with a single 3870)


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 13, 2008)

The single gts g92 actually outperforms the x2 in some cases at lower resolutions, so I think its a safe be 2 will slaughter it. What I wanna know is will there be any other 9xxx series cards besides this and the 9600gt. I am sure there will be, but I am in the market for a single core step up from my 8800, but it has to be in march.....


----------



## crow1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

3DMARK don't mean squat, games performance is where the sweet spot is, in that area the GT wins, I've benched my GT in 06 and scored 15500 so it ain't no slouch in the epenis benchmark.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> sorry man but thats not true



For sure the new 3Dmark will have awesome graphics but pc games wont have 
if you have money then no problem. I like benchmarking and overclocking too. but money talks


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

crow1001 said:


> 3DMARK don't mean squat, games performance is where the sweet spot is, in that area the GT wins, I've benched my GT in 06 and scored 15500 so it ain't no slouch in the epenis benchmark.



I didnt say the GT wasnt faster, I said the 3870 can hold its own.  3870 crossfire scales very well, better than SLI, but I guess thats not gonna stick with you, ahh well


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Feb 13, 2008)

well sure xfire scales better (*cough* on unplayable LOW resolutions *cough*)
and yeah, on higher resolutions then 1024x768 sli (the right cards) works better for scalability over crossfire. but nehoo, i dont want to argue i just want one of these bad boys when they are released! w00t! i wonder if nvidia will put the aquisition of agea to good use in this series of gfx cards??

+ pc graphics eat all console graphics for breakfast.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 13, 2008)

9800GX2s are filled with issues. Like "do not touch during operation", or "do not apply pressure on the card". Something tells me this card will be a big flop.


----------



## GLD (Feb 13, 2008)

Does it say it will run with two 6 pin pci-e connectors? No nVidia coolbits with out the 8 pin?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Feb 13, 2008)

GLD said:


> Does it say it will run with two 6 pin pci-e connectors? No nVidia coolbits with out the 8 pin?



I would imagine there will be adapters. 

All of this multiple connectors and pins thing is goofy, I think. 
If people would just buy an appropriate power supply and the PSUs were made with decent guage wire, we would only need 2 pins.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> 9800GX2s are filled with issues. Like "do not touch during operation", or "do not apply pressure on the card". Something tells me this card will be a big flop.



the heat one is being over-touted as a problem.

For shits sake, hold your hand on ANY G80 card and you'll burn your fingers. Its just a belated legal warning, for sue-happy america.


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> except that crossfire scales much much better than SLI, it really depends on how they link these cards.  And the 8800GT isnt that much faster than the 3870, especially after OCing the 3870s can hold their own (14,113, my 3dmark06 score with a single 3870)



Owns? Just beats but at a price premium I think you mean


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> are you kidding?  what good is a console?  I like to play games that look good!



Have you played an xbox 360 on a 42" Samsung screen?


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> well sure xfire scales better (*cough* on unplayable LOW resolutions *cough*)
> and yeah, on higher resolutions then 1024x768 sli (the right cards) works better for scalability over crossfire. but nehoo, i dont want to argue i just want one of these bad boys when they are released! w00t! i wonder if nvidia will put the aquisition of agea to good use in this series of gfx cards??
> 
> + pc graphics eat all console graphics for breakfast.



Lol, who buy's a crossfire setup to run at low resolutions?


----------



## antzen (Feb 13, 2008)

GLD said:


> Does it say it will run with two 6 pin pci-e connectors? No nVidia coolbits with out the 8 pin?



the 2 more pins are only ground. 
the 3870 X2 can work with 2x 6pin (overdrive disabled) or 1x 6pin + 1x 8pin (overdrive enabled).

it's easy to build an adaptor (i did it).


----------



## Edito (Feb 13, 2008)

I think its all about preferences and fanboyism between ATI and nVidia because i doubt someone can feel the diference in performance playing a game in 80FPS with nvidia card and the same game at 100FPS with ATI card and we'll pay a extra 200$ for this small diference of FPS not performance, personaly i prefer nvidia but im not a ATI hater and im happy with the sucess of the 3000 series...


----------



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2008)

My PSU comes with a 8-pin connector, a red 8-pin connector with the last two detachable to make it a 6-pin connector. Actually it's tailor-made for a HD2900 XT. Will I be able to run it?


----------



## antzen (Feb 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> My PSU comes with a 8-pin connector, a red 8-pin connector with the last two detachable to make it a 6-pin connector. Actually it's tailor-made for a HD2900 XT. Will I be able to run it?



i think so. 
there are some PSU with splitted 8pin connectors (with separated cables for the extra 2pin).

be sure it's not the motherboard-connector - but he is not fit anyway.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Feb 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, who buy's a crossfire setup to run at low resolutions?



exactly, my point is that ati crossfire only gets higer frames compared to an equilvant nvidia sli setup on LOW RESOLUTIONS, which is useless and this accounts to the majority of games which are out now. ie bioshock, crysis, ut3..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

Edito said:


> I think its all about preferences and fanboyism between ATI and nVidia because i doubt someone can feel the diference in performance playing a game in 80FPS with nvidia card and the same game at 100FPS with ATI card and we'll pay a extra 200$ for this small diference of FPS not performance, personaly i prefer nvidia but im not a ATI hater and im happy with the sucess of the 3000 series...



if you're only getting 100 FPS, you did it wrong.

Unless its crysis. in which case you did it right.


Why is this 'too much' argument always out there? does it occur to you that 1920x1200 is a demanding resolution? that other people MIGHT JUST need it for their 42" 1080P HDTV?

Sure it might be overkill for you, and the average person - thats not who these cards are for.


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 13, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> + pc graphics eat all console graphics for breakfast.



Lmao, on which planet? ATI did a KILLER job with the 360's graphics capabilities


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2008)

Lu(ky said:


> I think they will have to make sure this new card performs better then the 3870 X2 to be priced over $500.00. Remember the 3870 X2 is only $450.00. So unless this card is faster it will not sell for a higher price.



I think it's pretty safe to say it will be a fair bit faster, somewhat guesswork on my part TBH but if a single GTS can beat the 3870x2 in a couple of benches, I reckon two will walk it, but who knows, scalability could be a huge issue with early drivers so perhaps not.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, who buy's a crossfire setup to run at low resolutions?



waves hand


----------



## Edito (Feb 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if you're only getting 100 FPS, you did it wrong.
> 
> Unless its crysis. in which case you did it right.
> 
> ...



I think u didn't understand my point read again and think better... this is my point " i will not buy a video card just because it offers me 5% more" Ex: exchange the 8800GTS 320MB with the radeon 3870 or 8800Ultra with the 3870x2.

But i can change my actual 7950GT for the radeon 3870 or 8800GT (8800GT soon) for me changes like this make much sense. 

Thats my point...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2008)

i hope this card flops  then it will be clearenced out like the last X2 card from NV $200 for the 7950GX2...dual 8800GTS for that price would be a godsend


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 13, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> + pc graphics eat all console graphics for breakfast.



lol really?
please tell me which game is that???


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> lol really?
> please tell me which game is that???



all of them?

i can run any of the games you can run on the PS3/360 at about the same framerate/visual detail with my sub $200 system


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 13, 2008)

lol 
you have absolutly no idea what next-gen consoles capable of.
you mean that you can play assassins creed / gears of war / mass effect etc with your 200$  system?
funny


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 13, 2008)

Now I would love to see your computer my friend! wow cod4 on a SUB 200$ system? 
please let us know your secret.........


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

rhythmeister said:


> Owns? Just beats but at a price premium I think you mean



you thought wrong, It will hold its own.  meaning it will do fine.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 13, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> lol
> you have absolutly no idea what next-gen consoles capable of.
> you mean that you can play assassins creed / gears of war / mass effect etc with your 200$  system?
> funny



His $200 PC can do 200^200 things more than a console. Plus that's a award-winning video-card he's using (look at his HWbot). don't start a PC vs. Console bitchfest here. Please talk to the topic.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

rhythmeister said:


> Have you played an xbox 360 on a 42" Samsung screen?



have you played crysis on a 42" Samsung screen?

xbox plays all games at a steady frame rate, at a standard rez(I dont know what, I dont care either).  A computer can run extremely high resolutions, and can produce much higher FPS than XBOX, Im not saying XBOX isnt cool, but you cannot compare XBOX to a computer. Any mid to high end gaming rig will eat a XBOX in performance and graphics.   If your PC will allow you can crank the detail levels so high that games look simply amazing.  

And yes, when it comes down to price XBOX will win all day everyday, but when you have a gaming PC, the xbox doesnt even compare.


----------



## asb2106 (Feb 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Don't start a PC vs. Console bitchfest here. Please talk to the topic.



sorry, didnt mean to add to it


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 13, 2008)

btarunr said:


> His $200 PC can do 200^200 things more than a console. Plus that's a award-winning video-card he's using (look at his HWbot). don't start a PC vs. Console bitchfest here. Please talk to the topic.



Run a linux@ps3 then you do that 200^200 things.
I have PS3 and a better PC than his precious sub system.I can compare PC vs PS3 in my room!

whatever nevermind...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 13, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> Run a linux@ps3 then you do that 200^200 things.
> I have PS3 and a better PC than his precious sub system.I can compare PC vs PS3 in my room!
> 
> whatever nevermind...



please do not troll :shadedshu


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 13, 2008)

crow1001 said:


> Considering an 8800GT owns the ass of a 3870, its a safe bet that the 9800GTX2 will trounce the 3870X2.



I meant to quote that for inaccuracy^^^


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 13, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> have you played crysis on a 42" Samsung screen?
> 
> xbox plays all games at a steady frame rate, at a standard rez



On a HD TV at whatever res' they'll look basically the same only the 360 which cost less than 1/2 the price of my rig in spec's has the bang per buck ffs 

Anyway, I hope it bombs so I can get one as my next card


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

i like gaming in 720p on my 40" TV as well. That said, 720p (1280x720) is lower res than what i played the original unreal tournament on (1280x1024)

Consoles lag all the time, its why i hate them - halo 1 and 2 lagged constantly in halo, especialy in coop.

Give me a 9800gx2 and i'll sit here and happily play on a low resolution TV all day long


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> lol
> you have absolutly no idea what next-gen consoles capable of.
> you mean that you can play assassins creed / gears of war / mass effect etc with your 200$  system?
> funny



did you not read my specs i have SS of my rig running Crysis @1024X768 on med/high and a 30+fps yourt PS3/360 cant do that



DEFEATEST said:


> Now I would love to see your computer my friend! wow cod4 on a SUB 200$ system?
> please let us know your secret.........


i dont have a copy of COD4 but when i get it i will be more than happy to show you my rig running it. if it runs crysis i think it will run COD4 just fine 



btarunr said:


> His $200 PC can do 200^200 things more than a console. Plus that's a award-winning video-card he's using (look at his HWbot). don't start a PC vs. Console bitchfest here. Please talk to the topic.


thanks for backing me up mate


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 14, 2008)

cdawall said:


> did you not read my specs i have SS of my rig running Crysis @1024X768 on med/high and a 30+fps yourt PS3/360 cant do that
> 
> 
> i dont have a copy of COD4 but when i get it i will be more than happy to show you my rig running it. if it runs crysis i think it will run COD4 just fine
> ...



Can you please just show us all your specs, which I do see on the side, and add them up to show me how that costs under 200 dollars. I dont belive that anyone is questioning the specs themselves and what they can or cant do, it's the $$$ that that cost you for an entire system.

So I'm assuming alot of it was used?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> Can you please just show us all your specs, which I do see on the side, and add them up to show me how that costs under 200 dollars. I dont belive that anyone is questioning the specs themselves and what they can or cant do, it's the $$$ that that cost you for an entire system.
> 
> So I'm assuming alot of it was used?



none of his hardware is that new, socket 754, DDR1 ram, old video card. My system only cost me $1200, not counting the screen.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> Can you please just show us all your specs, which I do see on the side, and add them up to show me how that costs under 200 dollars. I dont belive that anyone is questioning the specs themselves and what they can or cant do, it's the $$$ that that cost you for an entire system.
> 
> So I'm assuming alot of it was used?



A64 3400+ *$50* used from AthlonX2
(i played it on my 3000+ which came with the mobo *free* AMIR)
gemini II *$13* on ebay
Machspeed K8M8MS...*free* AMIR
2X512mb ultra DDR400...*pulls/free* from old system _$25ea_ AMIR when purchased
BFG 7800GS OC...*$120* AMIR
Cuda 320GB SATA drive...*$60* AMIR @bestbuy
17" LCD...*free* from neighbor (helped her move out)
CD/DVD drives...*free* from neighbor (helped her move out)
Ultra case...*pulls/free* from old system _$50_ AMIR

so i spent with my current 3400+
$50+$13+$120+$60=*$243*
with my old 3000+ which played just fine 
$13+$120+$60=*$181*
i guess if you wanted to go with the reused parts
$50+$13+$25*2+$120+$60+$50=*$343*


----------



## btarunr (Feb 15, 2008)

Apply this logic, that if cda had to sell that now, he'd do so for exactly $200, which means he was right, $200.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, your point really though is that your system can play these games, money has nothing to do with it, especially in your case. So I'm not sure why all of this fiasco. I can also sit here and say that my 50 dollar system can play crysis cranked, because I got all but one stick of ram for free for helping a neighbor move. So I could have a kick ass system with sli 8800 gtx's and say  that my 50 dollar system can play crysis cranked. Not that I don't believe you but do you see what I am saying? By boasting that your very cheaply built system can do better than a 360 or ps3, which by the way it really is not as powerful in most instances, you lead everyone to believe that 200 bucks is all  you need when in fact it is not! pfew! Now I need a drink!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2008)

his point was merely that cheap PC's can be had too. its gone a little out of hand, cause he loves to brag about how cheap it was.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 15, 2008)

cdawall said:


> did you not read my specs i have SS of my rig running Crysis @1024X768 on med/high and a 30+fps yourt PS3/360 cant do that




yes I saw. and I said I have a better Pc than your system
and believe me I know how did you play crysis on your system. cause my crysis experience wasnt so satisfy at all.except if you believe under 30fps is good 
you really dont know consoles thatswhy please dont say anything to me anymore. just take a look at assassins creed PC Req and try to play with your 200$ system when it comes out


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nitrogliserin said:


> lol
> you have absolutly no idea what next-gen consoles capable of.
> you mean that you can play assassins creed / gears of war / mass effect etc with your 200$  system?
> funny



well in all honesty its possible, techniclly speaking an 8600GT is more powerful than RSX which is a G71 with half the rops, and the Xeneos GPU is just a glorified R500 class chip.

The advantage of the console is that the game is optimized for that hardware, and why ports from console suck so bad in preformance on PC. The truth is a PC is alot more powerful and games like Crysis would have trouble working on the 360/PS3.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 15, 2008)

DEFEATEST said:


> Ok, your point really though is that your system can play these games, money has nothing to do with it, especially in your case. So I'm not sure why all of this fiasco. I can also sit here and say that my 50 dollar system can play crysis cranked, because I got all but one stick of ram for free for helping a neighbor move. So I could have a kick ass system with sli 8800 gtx's and say  that my 50 dollar system can play crysis cranked. Not that I don't believe you but do you see what I am saying? By boasting that your very cheaply built system can do better than a 360 or ps3, which by the way it really is not as powerful in most instances, you lead everyone to believe that 200 bucks is all  you need when in fact it is not! pfew! Now I need a drink!



all i got was the cd/dvd drives and a monitor from my neighbor? that would come out to what $100 extra? and to prove you can for $300 build a good system...

Biostar P35 mobo $47
e1200 $59
silverstone PSU $35
GSKILL 2x1gb DDR2 $40
MSI 8600GT $65
80GB HDD $37
rosewill case $25

so that comes out to $308 find a console that will play games better than this system (after overclocking of course) and thats a complete system less the OS which can be had for free  so i guess you were right in saying $200 is not all you need but hell make it $300 and you have yourself a damn good system 



Mussels said:


> his point was merely that cheap PC's can be had too. its gone a little out of hand, cause he loves to brag about how cheap it was.


yes i do im proud that my i guess to make defeatest happy my _$343_ system can run everything i need it to run


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Feb 15, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> well in all honesty its possible, techniclly speaking an 8600GT is more powerful than RSX which is a G71 with half the rops, and the Xeneos GPU is just a glorified R500 class chip.
> 
> The advantage of the console is that the game is optimized for that hardware, and why ports from console suck so bad in preformance on PC. The truth is a PC is alot more powerful and games like Crysis would have trouble working on the 360/PS3.



PC = you have bugatti veyron which is 1001 hp and top speed 420km/h but the road is very short and damaged and you cant do even 200km/h. and the road workers dont make the road surface better 


m8 I def agree with you. thatswhy two years ago I spend a x360 money to buy a x1800xt.
today xbox360 plays all games well but my graphic card doesnt.


----------



## Edito (Feb 16, 2008)

I just don't belive you Cancle_86, or maybe you are running games like crysis with unplayable fps under 20fps, or u are running the game at 800x600 show us some screenshots with fraps running to let us see ur fps in game... im not against u Candle_86 i just don't belive ur system can handle games like crysis well, because i have a better system im sorry but i have and i just can run crysis with medium at 1400x900...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2008)

Edito said:


> I just don't belive you Cancle_86, or maybe you are running games like crysis with unplayable fps under 20fps, or u are running the game at 800x600 show us some screenshots with fraps running to let us see ur fps in game... im not against u Candle_86 i just don't belive ur system can handle games like crysis well, because i have a better system im sorry but i have and i just can run crysis with medium at 1400x900...



oh IN GAME too, not the benchmark tool.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 16, 2008)

ok whatever, but as i said a console would struggle with PC games like Crysis, I ran crysis at all low, can play medium but get some drops i dont like.

here is my fraps report happy?

View attachment Crysis 2008-02-16 01-55-55-73 minmaxavg.txt

right after i leave the dome.

@ 10x7

the 0 was the level loading lol.


----------

